# Living expenses figure please guys.



## electrovintage (Mar 30, 2010)

Hi everyone,

Thanks in advance. I lurk more than post and see how helpful you all are.
Sorry to be a pain but my question is actually pretty simple for you old hands (I hope).

I am familiar with Thailand & BK am am very flexible, but a rough US$ WEEKLY FIGURE would be awesome.

How much will it cost me for:
- Single male
- Rent house on outskirts/outside BK but within 1 hr of Chatuchuk.
- Largeish clean house suitable for regular childrens visits with space for storage & washing/hanging etc clothes for eBay business - I am at home a LOT so it has to be OK.
- Transport links. Train etc (and Taxi too of course). Will probably get a car at some stage too.
- Fast internet. Cable TV.
- Food, transport, general living - no wasteful shopping, gambling, drinking, girl chasing.
*NB - I will be there 2-3 months on, month or two in Australia/Japan off - I'll just pay the rent while I am out of the country.

Thanks so much.
Pat


----------



## electrovintage (Mar 30, 2010)

Sorry, everyone, what I mean is a ROUGH TOTAL WEEKLY FIGURE, not a broken down budget.
eg. US$200 P/W, $US500 P/W etc.

Thanks.


----------



## zanv (Feb 7, 2008)

electrovintage said:


> Sorry, everyone, what I mean is a ROUGH TOTAL WEEKLY FIGURE, not a broken down budget.
> eg. US$200 P/W, $US500 P/W etc.
> 
> Thanks.


House out by Chatachuk, within easy distance of MRT/Skytrain, large-ish. Single guy (divorced maybe since mentioning kids) who needs food, supplies, power and internet. Possibly a maid to run interference if you don't have the language skills, and it might be a necessity since you'll need to make visa runs, which frequency will depend on visa class (somebody has to watch the house, feed the dog, water the plants, etc. in your absence). On top of rent, phone and internet costs, utilities, food, etc. you gotta figure in VAT. And lets not count the big frikkin' bugs out there - mosquito coils. Since you'll be in the blight of Bangkok everything just got a bit more expensive - at least you didn't pick Siam! Though gotta admit, that's nice. 

Gonna assume that most likely you will be transitioning from western to eastern diet, and you won't have a vehicle at your disposal. So you'll need taxis (read: another expense) or take the local bus (or as I call them, the lung shrivlers) when not foraging and exploring on foot. And when you do so, mind your ankles - their isn't a level street or sidewalk anywhere in Thailand, and driving on the roads is like driving across a field that's been carpet bombed. Point is, you'll be needing some type of medical for busted toes and ankles, and to soothe your bruised kidneys. Insurance makes it easy, but then again paying out of pocket isn't that bad.

Anyway, this lack of mobility is yet another reason for a maid - those girls can balance a meter or more of food and supplies on the back of a motorcycle taxi with ease; not uncommon to see such sights as you're zipping down the interstate. I've seen them get more than believable in a taxi or van. By the way, if you don't know you'll want to avoid the dreaded tuk-tuks if you can - damned rip-off artists who work with jewel and clothing scammers, and even the cops are in on it.  Can't count the times I was told the Royal Palace was closed (never is) or that today is the King's birthday (didn't know he had so many - though they think a falang might buy that line given every other day is also a holiday in Thailand) so I need to go get 'special sale price' from a friend.

All that said, here's the reality: unless you know someone who can help you with a house or condotel, you're gonna get fleeced. That's not solely because you're a falang. Its just business and they do it to everyone. Realizing that, if you're smart you should budget 1800USD a month as a start (or about 500USD a week for 2K/month), and then adjust up or down according to your needs as you gain experience and network to find out what you SHOULD be paying. To be honest, once you figure out what you should pay and where to go for your personal business, you'll drop your budget cap considerably and start saving pretty good bank - or have plenty of bank at your disposal for whatever blows your hair back. A good place to start is to make friends with the local laundry on a nearby soi. That's a nexus for everyone, regardless of status. And don't overlook that about status. There's 'big people' and 'little people' in Thai culture, and everyone knows their place.

The guys who go to Thailand and live on 200USD a month are the ones who live waaaaay out in the weeds in a shack with little amenities. That's not my bag and I don't think it's yours, either. 

If all of this seems to put you off, my advice is: don't let it. Just roll with it. Once you figure that out, anything's possible there.


----------



## electrovintage (Mar 30, 2010)

zanv said:


> House out by Chatachuk, within easy distance of MRT/Skytrain, large-ish. Single guy (divorced maybe since mentioning kids) who needs food, supplies, power and internet. Possibly a maid to run interference if you don't have the language skills, and it might be a necessity since you'll need to make visa runs, which frequency will depend on visa class (somebody has to watch the house, feed the dog, water the plants, etc. in your absence). On top of rent, phone and internet costs, utilities, food, etc. you gotta figure in VAT. And lets not count the big frikkin' bugs out there - mosquito coils. Since you'll be in the blight of Bangkok everything just got a bit more expensive - at least you didn't pick Siam! Though gotta admit, that's nice.
> 
> Gonna assume that most likely you will be transitioning from western to eastern diet, and you won't have a vehicle at your disposal. So you'll need taxis (read: another expense) or take the local bus (or as I call them, the lung shrivlers) when not foraging and exploring on foot. And when you do so, mind your ankles - their isn't a level street or sidewalk anywhere in Thailand, and driving on the roads is like driving across a field that's been carpet bombed. Point is, you'll be needing some type of medical for busted toes and ankles, and to soothe your bruised kidneys. Insurance makes it easy, but then again paying out of pocket isn't that bad.
> 
> ...


You are AWESOME.
Thank you so much.
I am pretty confident there and know a lot of middle class folks in my business who can assist.
Thanks again,
Pat


----------

